# Autodesk Revit Structure



## Mike1144 (Oct 12, 2007)

Our firm is looking at getting into BIM for some upcoming government projects. Our largest projects tend to be elementary schools, and the occasional middle school. Any thoughts or experience with Revit for structural design?


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone ever hear of Revit? Anyone? Bueller?


----------

